# Searching for a breeder



## Ljosmith (9 mo ago)

I live in FL, got a hand raised english budgie14 yrs ago and he was wonderful. He has since passed... He was the life of our house. Bird lady I got him from retired and she no longer has her breeder contacts. I've searched all over FL for a "legitimate" breeder of hand fed/ raised budgies w/o success.
Any sources, help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You might try looking at this link and looking under the breeder section and also the affiliated societies section for FL contacts.




__





Budgerigar Association of America


The Budgerigar Association of America is a national organization which facilitates the exhibition of English Budgerigars at local shows




www.budgerigarassociation.org


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You might look into these: I have no first hand knowledge about the establishments, however.

Rhonda's Aviary
*
*Lucky Feathers *

*There are also a couple in Colorado that ship if you want that information.*


----------

